# Wonderweb: (iron-on stuff for taking up hems)



## tink (28 Jun 2008)

Hi really need wonderweb (iron on stuff for taking up hems) for a wedding Im going to this week does anyone know where sells it (apart from Hickey's cos am nowhere near one!) Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (28 Jun 2008)

*Re: Wonderweb*

I think I got it on Tesco a while back. It wasnt the Wonderweb brand, it was some generic brand. It was grand initially but it dissolved after two washes.


----------



## Armada (28 Jun 2008)

I got something similiar in Supervalu too reecently.


----------



## lou2 (28 Jun 2008)

If you are anywhere near town then the dry cleaners around the corner from the Screen cinema, beside the Long Stone Pub, sells it (or certainly used to anyway).


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Jun 2008)

Why do you have to use wonderweb only?  Can you not sew the hems yourself?  15 mins max.  Lot better job too.

If you have a search around quite a lot of shops sell it.  I think I've seen it on occasions in the Euro shops or £ shops as they used to be called.


----------



## Colblimp (28 Jun 2008)

Would you not just take the item to a tailor?  You'll get a professional job for not much outlay...


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Jun 2008)

Colblimp said:


> Would you not just take the item to a tailor? You'll get a professional job for not much outlay...


 
Not much outlay these days can range up to €20 depending on the amount of work involved.  They can sometimes also take up to a week.


----------



## balmes (28 Jun 2008)

Hi,
Saw rolls of the stuff in Dunnes grocery section recently. Does not work very well on fine fabrics though, you can see it too obviously.


----------



## babaduck (29 Jun 2008)

I use it all the time - the trick is to use a wet (not soaking) facecloth over the fabric you are ironing (generates steam which sets the adhesive)  & make sure the wundaweb is absolutely straight with no creases or bumps.  It certainly lasts more than 2 washes and is far quicker than hand hemming a garment


----------



## tink (29 Jun 2008)

Thanks guys will try a couple of those places, tailor is very expensive and the material is silk type material so think the tailor would end up using the same stuff !


----------



## gipimann (29 Jun 2008)

Another city centre location for you - there's a Singer Sewing Machine shop on Talbot St (near Gardiner St) which sells the easy-hem (can't remember if it's actually Wondaweb or a clone).


----------



## miselemeas (30 Jun 2008)

Lots available on eBay - just do a search for wundaweb


----------

